# Drehmomente Granite Chief?



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit den Drehmomenten fuer das 2011er GC?
Manche Hersteller bieten solche Listen ja an, habe auf der Rose HP nichts gefunden.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

Findest du in deiner bedienungsanleitung auf seite Nr. 40

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Besten Dank! 

Gruss
Benny


----------

